# nvidia + opengl + xf86cfg + probs ohne ende!!!

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

Also ums gleich zu sagen:

Ich hab nen laufenden x-server, hätte den auch selber konfigurieren wollen, aber xf86cfg meldete damals: Can't open config file. Ich hab damals halt dann die XF86Config von der suse kopiert, und dann gings.

Jetzt hab ich xf86cfg wiedermal probiert, und ein x-server versucht zu starten, das kackt aber ab!!!

```
...

EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVdriver kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

...

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Ich hab mir dann nvidia-glx geemerget, aber bei nvidia-kernel bricht die kompilation ab!!  :Sad: 

```
cc -c -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-qual -Wno-multichar  -O -MD -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -D_L

_KERNEL_NAMES -D_X86=1 -Di386=1 -DUNIX -DLINUX -DNV4_HW -DNTRM -DRM20 -D_GNU_SOURCE -DRM_HEAPMGR -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -

MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=2960   -I. -I/usr/src/linux/include -Wno-cast-qual nv.c

nv.c:22:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

make: *** [nv.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line -37, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel/nvidia-kernel-1.0.2960-r1.ebuild .
```

Ich brauch das aber, weil ich den povray tracer mit kpovmodeler ausprobieren will! Hat jemand eine lösung?  :Sad: 

----------

## viz

Es wuerde vielleicht nicht schaden, einmal die Dokumentation der

NVIDIA Treiber zu durchstoebern, zumal die fuer viele Dinge

und Probleme dieser Art eine Antwort parat haelt. ;] 

Ansonsten, editiere /etc/X11/XF86Config mit dem Lieblingseditor

Deiner Wahl und ersetze da den Standard X Treiber fuer Nvidia "nv"

durch "nvidia". Ebenfalls waere es ratsam, das "glx" Modul in

besagter Config zu aktivieren. Anschliessend noch den Befehl

"opengl-update nvidia ", und der X Server sollte nun die Nvidia

Treiber verwenden.

Zu deinem Compilierungsabbruch: Bist Du noch im Besitz deiner

Kernel Sourcen? Mir scheint, dass dein System nicht weiss, fuer

welchen Kernel er das Nvidia Modul bauen soll.

Just my 2 cents..  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruss,

tobias

----------

## viz

ps: weiss nicht, ob dieses opengl-update nvidia wirklich noetig ist,

zumal man ja die Nvidia Treiber ja bereits in der XF86Config angibt..

ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.   :Surprised: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...dein System nicht weiss, fuer
> 
> welchen Kernel er...
> ...

 

s/er/es/

:]

----------

## format c:

Hi Deever

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie es bei dir mit grsecure aussieht. Aber ich bekomme diese Fehlermeldung, wenn ich die Nvidia-Treiber bei einem kernel mit aktiviertem grsecure installiere und dann X versuche zu starten.

Leider ist es mir bisher noch nicht gelungen, das zu Lösen. Ich habe so einen kernel, wenn ich die Nvidia-Treiber nutzen will, und einen, wenn ich grsecure nutze.

Beides zusammen habe ich trotz Spielens mit den grsecure Optionen noch nicht hinbekommen. Ich probiere es immer wieder mal. Vielleicht gibt es da neben den Kerneloptionen noch weitere Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten, aber die habe ich bisher noch nicht genutzt. Bin aber z.Z. dabei mich weiter in grsecure einzulesen. Ist ganz schön komplex das Biest.

Falls du bei sonst gleicher Konfiguration einen neuen kernel ohne grsecure compilerst, würde mich das Ergebnis brennend interessieren. (Hast du zufällig auch über 960 MB RAM ?)

mfg

----------

## mglauche

hast du noch den kernel unter /usr/src/linux/ ?

der versucht etwas mit includedateien von -I/usr/src/linux/include zu compilieren ... es ist wichtig, das die dort an der stelle sind !

----------

## format c:

Konnte mein Problem mit den NVidia-Treibern jetzt lösen. Wenn man schon ein gesprächiges OS hat, sollte man gelegentlich auch mal zuhören:

 *Quote:*   

> joy root # cat dmesg
> 
> nvidia: Can't find an IRQ for your NVIDIA card!  
> 
> nvidia: Please check your BIOS settings.         
> ...

 

Das habe ich dann gemacht und siehe da:

 *Quote:*   

> joy root # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
> 
> Status: 	 Enabled
> 
> Driver: 	 NVIDIA
> ...

 

Vielleicht nutzt es ja noch jemandem.

mfg

----------

## slith76

Hallo

 *Quote:*   

> Fast Writes: Disabled
> 
> SBA: Disabled 

 

weiss jmd wie man diese Optionen enabled und was sie genau bedeuten ?

mfg

----------

## format c:

Hi,

etwas dazu steht hier:

http://www.evga.com/support/engnotes/Note_02.asp

http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/BIOSTuning.html

Jedenfalls unterstützt bei mir die Grafikkarte das SBA nicht

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sh-2.05a$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card  
> 
> Fast Writes: 	 Supported
> ...

 

und die host-bridge kein fast-write

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sh-2.05a$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge
> 
> Host Bridge: 	 SiS 735              
> ...

 

und somit kann ich beides nicht nutzen.   :Sad: 

mfg

----------

## Deever

Ja also der nvidia-xserver läuft jetzt, aber kpovmodeler meldet immer noch 'no opengl support'. Ich hab aber opengl in der XF86Config unter option angegeben, ist das richtig? Ich hab nämlich keinen plan davon!!  :Sad: 

dev

----------

